# Hotspot Problem mit dem IE



## Precifix (31. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Wenn man unter folgendem Link:
http://www.textilekonzepte.de/shops.php
oben auf das Logo klickt, soll man zur home.php weitergeleitet werden, und ein bisschen weiter links auf den Logo liegt ein Link der eigentlich auf den rechten button online SHop liegen sollte. Auf allen anderen Seiten funktioniert es, nur auf der Shop seite nicht.

Ich habe in Dreamweaver auf die Grafiken  einen Hotspot gelegt und halt verlinkt, funktionierte bisher immer Problemlos.

Weiter tritt dieses Problem auch nur im IE auf. 
Firefox, Safari etc. nix

Danke


----------



## Maik (31. August 2007)

Hi,

mir scheint, dass du etwas mit den verweis-sensitiven Grafiken durcheinander gebracht hast, denn im HTML-Code sind drei Stück notiert, wobei die Map mit der ID *#Map2* zweimal enthalten ist, eine ID in einem Dokument aber eindeutig sein muss, und nicht mehrmals vergeben werden darf.

Im Firefox ist das linke Logo (textile konzepte) überhaupt nicht anklickbar, dafür erscheinen die beiden Logos links und rechts jeweils zweimal untereinander, weshalb das Layout im mittleren Bereich nach unten verschoben ist.


----------



## Precifix (31. August 2007)

? erstmal vielen Dank. Aber Du redest "beiden Logos" "verschoben". Kannst du mal einen Screenshot machen?. Ich habe die Seite nun auf ca. 6 Rechnern getestet, und nie war etwas optisch verschoben.


----------



## Maik (31. August 2007)

Bitte schön, Firefox 2.0.0.6 unter Win2k Prof. SP4:


----------



## Precifix (31. August 2007)

Owha, ich seh schon, da steckt mehr dahinter als ich mir erhofft hatte. 
Ich ha**e diesen Browserkrams. Wieso können die nich einfach alle das gleiche Programmieren.

Vielen Dank


----------

